# Knicks vs. Blazers



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> *Game 3: Blazers at Knicks
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Home opener can't wait to see how this team feed off the garden.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Home opener can't wait to see how this team feed off the garden


I was there last night and the Garden was crazy. Its a shame they couldnt deliver with a win. Gallo not playing well/hurt is really going to hurt us. We need him to be good, and he hasnt.

Thanks for the game thread.


----------

